

Chrome Passes IE8 As Most Popular Browser For The First Time - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/9516/products/chrome-passes-ie8-as-most-popular-browser-for-the-first-time

======
rbanffy
Interesting how IE usage falls and Chrome's rises on weekends...

